# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  من الأخطاء الشائعة (حَوَالَيْ كذا…)

## بلقاسم بن عودة

*حَوَالَيْ كذا…*

جاء في  (المعجم الوسيط): «يقال: قَعَدَ حَوَالَ الشيءِ: في الجهات المحيطة به. ورأيت الناس  حَوالَيْهِ: مُطيفين به من جوانبه.»
ومن الشائع  الآن استعمال هذه الكلمة للإشارة إلى عددٍ إشارةً لا تتوخّى الضبط. فيقولون مثلاً:  حَضَرَ حَوالَيْ عشرين شخصاً.
*والفصيح أن  يقال*: حضر نَحْوُ / نَحْوٌ مِن / قُرابةُ/  زُهاءُ/ لِواذُ  عشرين شخصاً. حدث هذا قَبل لِواذِ ثلاثين سنة.
ومع ذلك  … أجاز مجمع اللغة  العربية في القاهرة (سنة 1974) استعمال كلمة (حوالَيْ) بمعنى (زهاء) أو (نحو). أي  أجاز أن يقال: بدأ الاحتفال حوالَيْ الساعة العاشرة!
كما أجاز  (سنة 1976) أن يقال: حَضَرَ ما يَقْرُب من عشرين مَدْعُوّاً، وتَخلَّف  ما يزيد عن أربعين مَدْعُوّاً. 
*والفصيح أن  يقال*: تخلّف أكثر/ أزْيَدُ من أربعين…
وللكاتب أن  يَتَخيَّر بين الفصيح وما هو دونه…

----------


## عمرو بسيوني

إذا كان الكلام بتلك المثابة = لم يكن للتخطئة سبيل .

لأنه إن دار المدار بين فصيح وأفصح ؛ رفع الحرج والمؤاخذة .

والاستعمال المذكور يجوز في سعة الكلام بلا إشكال .

----------


## صالح المذهان

إذا كان الكلام بتلك المثابة = لم يكن للتخطئة سبيل .
هل يجوز أن نقول : " إذا كان الكلام بتلك المثابة " أم إذا كان الكلام بتلك المنزلة ؟
أظنَّ أنَّ الصواب أن نقول : إذا كان الكلام بتلك المنزلة ؛ إذ إن 
المَثَّابَةُ : المَوْضِعُ الَّذِي يُثَابُ إلَيْه أَي يُرْجَعُ إليه مَرَّةً بَعْدَ أُخْرَى ومنه قولُه تَعَالَى : " وإِذْ جَعَلْنَا البَيْتَ مَثَابَةً لِلنَّاسِ وأَمْناً ". والله أعلم .

----------


## عمرو بسيوني

بتلك المثابة = بذلك المرجع .

أي إن كان الكلام حاصله كذا وكذا = لم يكن للتخطئة سبيل .

----------


## عمرو بسيوني

ويجب التأني قبل المؤاخذة .

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيكم.



> بتلك  المثابة = بذلك المرجع .
> 
> أي إن كان الكلام حاصله كذا وكذا = لم  يكن للتخطئة سبيل .


قد يكون هذا صحيحًا هنا، لكن أحيانًا لا يكون السياق محتمِلا لهذا المعنى، قال الأستاذ عباس أبو السعود في (أزاهير الفصحى): 
فصلٌ في تخطئة قولهم (أنت بمثابة أبي)
جرى هذا التعبير وأمثاله على ألسنة كثير من المتعلمين، وإنما قصدوا به المشابهة في المكانة والقدر، وهذا المعنى الذي يريدونه بعيد عن المعاني الثلاثة التي تحملها كلمة المثابة.
الأول: الملاذ والملجأ والمرجع، فالمنزل مثلا مثابة، لأنه يثاب إليه مرة بعد أخرى، وكذا المدرسة والمعهد والنادي، قال تعالى: وإذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس وأمنًا ، وكل من الأب والمعلم مثابة على سبيل المجاز، فالأب مثابة لأولاده، والمعلم مثابة لتلاميذه، فيقال للأب مثلا هو مثابة لتلاميذه، ولا يقال هو بمثابة كذا على سبيل المماثلة.
الثاني: الثواب والجزاء، يقال: هل نلتَ المثابة، كما يقال نلت المثاب أو المثوبة أو الجزاء، قال تعالى: هل ثوب الكفار، أي: جوزوا.
الثالث: مجتمع ماء البئر، وما أشرف من الحجارة حولها، يقال له مثابة، لأن الماء يعود إليها بعد النزح.
مما تقدم استبان لنا أن هذه المعاني لا صلة لها بالمعنى الشائع، وعلى هذا ينبغي لهم أن يقولوا: إنك في منزلة الأب، أو في مكانته، أو في درجته، أو في مرتبته. اهـ



> ويجب التأني قبل المؤاخذة


الؤاخذة -كما تكون باللفظ-تكون بالمعنى، وكثير من الناس يستعمل هذه الكلمة بمعنى المنزلة مطلقًا، فيخطئون من جهة المعنى.
والله أعلم.

----------


## عمرو بسيوني

للفائدة :

يقول الدكتور مكي الحسني : 


" 142- المثابة، بمثابة :

كنت أوردتُ في الفقرة 65 استعمالات عصريةً لكلمة (المثابة) بمعنى (مَكانة، مَنْزِلة) واعترضتُ عليها استناداً إلى معنى هذه الكلمة الذي أورده (المعجم الوسيط).
وقد تبيّن لي أني لست أول المعترضين، إذ سبقني:
1- عبّاس أبو السعود في كتابه (أزاهير الفصحى).
2- محمد العدناني في (معجم الأخطاء الشائعة).
3- صلاح الدين الزعبلاوي في كلمة نشرتها جريدة (الثورة) الدمشقية بتاريخ 2/10/1983.
وسبب الانتقاد لدى الجميع، هو أن المعاني المعجمية لا تُسَوِّغ الاستعمال المعتَرَض عليه.
والحقيقة التي لا شكّ فيها- كما جاء في مقدمة الجزء الأول من (المعجم الكبير) الذي يُصْدره مَجْمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة- هي أن (العربية ليست مقصورةً على ما جاء في المعجمات وحدها، بل لها مَظَانُّ أخرى يجب تَتَبُّعُها والأخذ عنها، وفي مقدمتها كتب الأدب والعلم.)
وبالفعل وقفتُ في أثناء مطالعاتي لبعض ما قاله أو كتبه عددٌ من البلغاء والفصحاء، على استعمال كلمة (المثابة) بِمَعَانٍ، منها ما لم يَرِد في المعاجم، وهذا ما يُوجِب إدخال المعاني غير المعجمية في المعاجم الحديثة.
· جاء في (المعجم الكبير): "المثابة: مجتمع الناس، الملجأ، المَرجِع، المنْزل، موضع حِبالة الصائد، الجزاء." ( للطاعة، أي المَثُوبة = الثواب).
وجاء فيه: "مثابة البئر: مبلغ جُمُوم مائها"، أي: منتهى تَجَمُّع مائها.
وفي التنْزيل العزيز: ?وإذ جعلنا البيت مثابةً للناس وأَمْناً? أي: مَرجعاً يثوبون إليه من كل جانب، كما جاء في (تفسير الجلالين).
وجاء في (لسان العرب /جمم): "وفي حديث عائشة: بلغها أن الأحنف قال شِعراً يلومها فيه فقالت: سبحان الله، لقد استفرغَ حِلْمَ الأحنف هجاؤُه إيّاي، أَلِيَ كان يَسْتجِمُّ مثابةَ سَفَهِه؟ أرادت أنه كان حليماً عن الناس، فلما صار إليها سَفِهَ، فكأنه كان يُجِمُّ سَفَهَه لها، أي يُريحُه ويجمعه."

أقول: أَجَمَّ الماءَ ونحوه يُجِمُّهُ: تركه يتجمّع. فالمعنى: أَلِيَ كان يترك سَفَهَهُ يتجمّع حتى صار مُجْتَمَعُهُ (مثابتُه) هذا الهجاء؟
ومن المعلوم أن الأحنف بن قيس اشتهر بالحلم، وأن كلام أم المؤمنين قيل في القرن الهجري الأول!
· وجاء في رسالة (ألفاظ الشمول والعموم) للمرزوقي (توفي 421 هـ)، وهي منشورة في كتاب: (رسائل ونصوص في اللغة والأدب والتاريخ) بتحقيق د. إبراهيم السامرائي، مكتبة المنارة، الزرقاء، الأردن، في الصفحة 130:
"... بدلالة أن قوله تعالى: ?السارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أَيديهما? بمثابة قوله لو قال: من سرق فاقطعوا يَدَه."
وجاء في كتاب (دلائل الإعجاز) للإمام عبد القاهر الجرجاني (471 هـ) في مبحث (مواضع التقديم والتأخير):
- في الصفحة 121: "فإذا قلتَ: (أَزَيْداً تَضرب؟) كنت قد أنكرت أن يكون (زيد) بمثابة أن يُضرب، أو بموضع أن يُجْترأ عليه ويُسْتجازَ ذلك فيه."
- وفي الصفحة نفسها: "...جَعَله كأنه قد ظن أن طنين الذباب بمثابة ما يَضِيْر."
- وفي الصفحة 125: "...فلو قلتَ... كان في التناقض بِمنْزلة أن تقول..."
- وفي الصفحة 118: "... ألا ترى أنّ من المُحال أن تزعم أنّ المعنى في قول الرجل لصاحبه: (أتخرجُ في هذا الوقت؟)... أنه أنكر أن يكون بمثابة من يفعل ذلك، وبموضع مَن يجيء منه ذاك..."
نلاحظ أن إمام البلاغة يستعمل (بمثابة) بمعنى: بموضع، بمنْزلة، بمكانة، بمرتبة.
· وجاء في كُتيِّب (تاج العروس، الحاوي لتهذيب النفوس) لابن عطاء السكندري (709 هـ)، في الصفحة 53: "فالقلب بمثابة العين..."
وفي الصفحة 54: "فالقلب بمثابة السقف، فإذا أُوقِد في البيت نار صعِد الدخان إلى السقف فَسَوَّده، فكذلك دخان الشهوة إذا نبت في البدن صعِد دخانه إلى القلب فَسَوَّده."
· وجاء في (البحر المحيط) لأبي حيّان النحْوي (745 هـ)، في الصفحة 112"... والحجة له وعليه مذكورة في علم النحو؛ وما كان بهذه المثابة- ممنوعاً عند بعضهم، عزيزاً حذفُه عند الجمهور- ينبغي ألاّ يُحمل عليه كلام الله تعالى."
· وجاء في كتاب (بدائع الفوائد) لابن قَيِّم الجوزيّة (751 هـ)، في الصفحة 673:
"...وما هذا ]الإنسان[ إلا بمثابة مَن بيْن زَرْعِه وبين الماء ثلمة يدخل منها الماء..."
يستبين بالشواهد المذكورة أن كلمة (مثابة، بمثابة) استُعملت في اللغة الفصحى بمعنى: المرجع، المنزلة، المكانة، المرتبة، كاف التشبيه...
ن ما سبق لا يعني أن جميع ما اعترضتُ عليه في الفقرة 65 مقبول؛ ويتحقق القارئُ صحةَ هذه النتيجة إذا أعاد النظر في تلك الفقرة.
"
( نحو إتقان الكتابة بالعربية )

----------

